# Canadian Government Regulations



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi everyone - Gracie brought up a very good comment about approvals and since I have submitted my form but not received anything back yet I thought I would go back and recheck my original info.  So to share this with anyone in Canada who wants to start selling soaps here are some web pages you need to review:

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/person/cosmet/info-ind-prof/_notification/sale-eng.php

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/showtdm/cr/C.R.C.-c.869/

Here is the form you need to complete within 10 days of selling your products - 

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/alt_...t/info-ind-prof/_notification/cnf-dcf-eng.pdf

And here is the Instruction Sheet for completing the Form -
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/person/cosmet/info-ind-prof/_notification/guide-eng.php

I just thought I would share this with everyone.....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Lindy for posting all of these links! Saves the rest of us a ton of time. You are so helpful!


----------



## moondancer (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, thank you so very much Lindy! I had no idea I would have to register my little soaps in order to sell them. LOL I wonder how many others out there selling at craft shows and farmer's markets actually do this.


----------



## misty (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks so much Lindy for taking the time to share this important info with us. So appreciated.....


----------



## KSL (Apr 8, 2009)

I ws TOTALLY wondernig about that form.
I had seen it, printed it off, and read it, but wasn't SURE.

Thanks for posting Lindy!
How's the process coming along for you?!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

You're very welcome...I'm happy to help.

Naturliche - it's going well - I haven't received anything back from them - nor have they requested any additional information like copies of labels or anything - so as far as I am concerned no news is good news....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Many thanks for posting the links Lindy..Interesting .

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Apr 8, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> You're very welcome...I'm happy to help.
> 
> Naturliche - it's going well - I haven't received anything back from them - nor have they requested any additional information like copies of labels or anything - so as far as I am concerned no news is good news....



I like that philosophy!
keep posted on your launch!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kitn I have to tell you I absolutely love your avatar - it makes me smile - thank you!!!!!

Naturliche - thank you,,,,


----------

